# Stocking guide website?



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

I remember seeing a link to a website when I first joined this forum where you can choose a list of fish you want along with your tank size and filtration and it tells you if they will fit and get along. Can someone please link me to this?

I just got a 220 gallon tank and I'm having a really hard time deciding what I want! My favorite fish are catfish and I'm thinking a school of pictus cats will be nice! I am also interested in a black ghost knife, clown loaches and African butterflies. I plan on doing research on each species before I put them all together of course!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

This might help, http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwco ... _chart.cfm


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Any compatibility chart is going to be so generalized, that when it comes down to individual species, it is often going to be wrong.

I would rely on such a chart to make decisions, just ask aquarists with knowledge in the area you are trying.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for being late but the site your talking about is aqadvisor.com


----------

